# Will someone please go out and measure their headlight housings?!



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright. I've been looking and looking and I'll be dam*ed if I haven't found a clear housing for this car yet.

I roughly have a 10" wide and 5" tall housing. I do NOT have the auxilary lights that were mounted next to the headlights. Everywhere I look on the internet they suggest 7x6" housings and they just will NOT fit. Someone please help me out on this one.

Exact measurements are 10.5" x 5" Part number 09H05V


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

So what are we supposed to do now?  If you already know the measurements, why are we measuring ours. And mine have the aux lights, anyway.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> So what are we supposed to do now?  If you already know the measurements, why are we measuring ours. And mine have the aux lights, anyway.


Go and measure yours I want to know the housing size with the auxilary lights too so I can see if they have messed up and posted that one instead of the ones I need. I just wanted to make sure mine aren't wierd or messed up lol


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Go and measure yours I want to know the housing size with the auxilary lights too so I can see if they have messed up and posted that one instead of the ones I need. I just wanted to make sure mine aren't wierd or messed up lol


Yours are different from mine anyway , aren't they? And I think AZ-Zbums site has the info you seek.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD search...I have posted this before.

http://www.az-zbum.com/information.differences.shtml

U R TEH N00B F0R3V4!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> SKD search...I have posted this before.
> 
> http://www.az-zbum.com/information.differences.shtml
> 
> U R TEH N00B F0R3V4!


So uh where's the information on the page I needed? I see no measurements of the housings. 

U R TEH DUMMY FOR3VR!




> The 87-89 used a replacable bulb in a much larger headlamp. The fog/auxilary driving lights were moved much lower into the bumper.


Well looks like I do have the aux. lights. But still no info on how big the housing is.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> So uh where's the information on the page I needed? I see no measurements of the housings.
> 
> U R TEH DUMMY FOR3VR!


Its on that page. If not it is on that site...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Its on that page. If not it is on that site...


I have found nothing. That's the only place they even touch on the headlights


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

> The 87-89 hood is exactly 30" between the head lights. The 84-86 hood is 27-11/16" between the head lights.


Surely you can extrapolate a size from this.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah if I knew the exact width of the car where it was measured at. Ahhh screw it. I'm going to talk to a couple automotive lighting dealers have them order me some and if they don't fit send em back.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm still curious as to why you can't measure your own headlights. Are they horribly disfigured or something? Are they not in front of your face? Are you incapable of measuring them youself? What housings are you refering to?

The 84-86 headlights are a sealed beam unit. You can't buy just the bulbs. You have to buy the whole headlight. The 87-89 models have a much wider and very specific headlight and use a replacable bulb.

You want "clear" headlights? Go buy new ones for $$$$ or scour junk yards for good used ones (very hard to find). If you're looking to e-bay for the ricer headlights, you are NOT going to find them. They are a proprietary size. Only the 87-89 300ZX used them. So no one is going to make replacements for them in that size.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> I'm still curious as to why you can't measure your own headlights. Are they horribly disfigured or something? Are they not in front of your face? Are you incapable of measuring them youself? What housings are you refering to?
> 
> The 84-86 headlights are a sealed beam unit. You can't buy just the bulbs. You have to buy the whole headlight. The 87-89 models have a much wider and very specific headlight and use a replacable bulb.
> 
> You want "clear" headlights? Go buy new ones for $$$$ or scour junk yards for good used ones (very hard to find). If you're looking to e-bay for the ricer headlights, you are NOT going to find them. They are a proprietary size. Only the 87-89 300ZX used them. So no one is going to make replacements for them in that size.


You'll have to excuse SKD, he has neither mental nor physical capacity to use measuring tape.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hello didn't I tell you guys I measured! If you would read the posts instead of just the first one you would've found out they were 10.5 wide and 5 tall. And had a part number of 09H05V. And also no I'm not looking for ricer headlights I just want something with a clear lense and diamond/mirror backing.

tards


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> tards


You really like calling us names. Does it make you feel better by calling us "tards"? Listen SKD if they are out and you have measured them then unless you screwed up measuring that is the size. Remember measure twice or more to be sure you just didn't screw it all up. Now on for calling us tards...we all know more then you har har...So where does that put you if we are "tards"?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> So where does that put you if we are "tards"?


Slightly ahead of eggplants. :cheers:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Slightly ahead of eggplants. :cheers:


 Eggplants with opposable thumbs = dangerous.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It seems the evolution of a mind connection ability is far in the making... SO!

Sorry about that but it just it seems I can't get my point across.

I have the exact measurements. I've measured over 6 times with various measuring devices

10.5" wide and 5" tall

Now as I was saying. I am trying to find out if they make aftermarket housings with clear lenses and mirror backplates. I have found them for the Z but they say 7x6 is the right size. Which I am 100% sure it isn't. These are way more rectangular. 

Everyone understand now?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Tard is way better than eggplants
> 
> Sorry about that but it just it seems I can't get my point across.
> 
> ...


 Ummmm NO. Quite spending your time on rice garbage. Don't expect any sympathy here from us just because you can't find a certain part to rice up your car with. If you need to be able to see farther at night, go buy some PIAA driving lights. :loser:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Bwahahahaha caught you before the edit. :dumbass:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No I had found projector headlights at one time and wanted to do a HID conversion but I was like projectors....EHHHHH no. So I am going for a crystal clear housing with Ztec HID conversion and Sylvania Xenarc x1010 driving lights (which are also HID)

And yes you did catch it 

And if you think it's all rice I could really care less I'll have enough lumens coming out of the front of my car to light up a runway for planes


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

So you were lieing when you said someone stole your HIDs... I never thought you had HIDs anyway since you would of tried to make a sticky to get rep points.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That was before rep came out and yes I had my HID kit and I had the housings but learned after that they weren't going to work worth crap. Then they were stolen because I was dumb enough to let a couple people watch me do the install


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> That was before rep came out and yes I had my HID kit and I had the housings but learned after that they weren't going to work worth crap. Then they were stolen because I was dumb enough to let a couple people watch me do the install


 Before rep came out? Rep has been here ever since I've been here.  In fact I got my first rep point from Todd the first day I was here.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cant you just contact hella or GE and ask them if they have/make/or know of a sealed beam replace ment in that size? i doubt your going to find anything aftermarket or clear because like a-azbum said they are specific to your car right? so the only thing to do would be buy oem replacements or get try to get the other ones with the parking lights in them? idk anything about this car im just trying to give you some ideas


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> cant you just contact hella or GE and ask them if they have/make/or know of a sealed beam replace ment in that size? i doubt your going to find anything aftermarket or clear because like a-azbum said they are specific to your car right? so the only thing to do would be buy oem replacements or get try to get the other ones with the parking lights in them? idk anything about this car im just trying to give you some ideas


I think I might just try to have another OEM pair sanded clear.

And about the rep system. It wasn't used very much back then, all it was, was little blips.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The part I am confused the most about is all this _clear vs sanded_ housing stuff........ Wanna Xplain that to me , Lucy?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The part I am confused the most about is all this _clear vs sanded_ housing stuff........ Wanna Xplain that to me , Lucy?


Sure Marissa,

Since the material for the lense is glass it can be sanded clear. Unlike the plastic which would always have scratches on it.

Clear and Sanded. Same thing


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Sure Marissa,
> 
> Since the material for the lense is glass it can be sanded clear. Unlike the plastic which would always have scratches on it.
> 
> Clear and Sanded. Same thing


But headlight housings are already _clear_, right? Otherwise the light couldn't come out.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

he means crystal clear.......isnt that why all of you are arguing? lol and are the "reflectors" are what ever you want to call them molded into the beck of the glass lens? so to sand it clear you would need to take the light apart, and sand the "inside" of the lens and since the shape is concave that would be kina tuff, convex is easy to sand (and the outside of the lens has nothing to do with it)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> But headlight housings are already _clear_, right? Otherwise the light couldn't come out.


No they are translucent.


They have bumps and ripples and a bunch of crap that are supposed to help disperse light.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you couldnt just convert your 87-89 headlights to 84-86 headlights? im guessing the 84-89 have a genaric sized seald beam light housing? 
then you would have these choices of clear lights


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

No I don't want to convert because I like the single housing and the ability to change out bulbs instead of the whole thing.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

what i listed were sealed beam replacements. meaning they fit in the sealed beam opening but they are not sealed, you can change the bulbs.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah well still. That means I would have to have another pair of tacky auxilary lights and they won't fit either way. The light doesn't lift high enough.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I can't believe you're still looking. You really are an eggplant, aren't you?

*The headlight housings for the 87-89 300ZX are a unique size. Only the 87-89 300ZX used them. So no one is going to make replacements for them in that size.*

End of story. You will NEVER find anyone who makes "clear" headlights. Take yours out and buff them down if you think it will help. Or scour junk yards for some in better condition. Or, *gasp*, go to a dealer and buy new ones. I think MSA and Victoria British also might have replacements. But they are still going to have come from the Nissan factory (or whemever they had make them).


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> I can't believe you're still looking. You really are an eggplant, aren't you?
> 
> *The headlight housings for the 87-89 300ZX are a unique size. Only the 87-89 300ZX used them. So no one is going to make replacements for them in that size.*
> 
> End of story. You will NEVER find anyone who makes "clear" headlights. Take yours out and buff them down if you think it will help. Or scour junk yards for some in better condition. Or, *gasp*, go to a dealer and buy new ones. I think MSA and Victoria British also might have replacements. But they are still going to have come from the Nissan factory (or whemever they had make them).


GOD DAMNIT WILL YOU READ THE POSTS!

I"M GETTING THEM SANDED LEARN HOW TO READ YOU LAZY BASTARD! SO STFU NOOB!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> GOD DAMNIT WILL YOU READ THE POSTS!
> 
> I"M GETTING THEM SANDED LEARN HOW TO READ YOU LAZY BASTARD! SO STFU NOOB!


Alright enough already. You guys have a problem, take it to PM. Keep it out of the tech forums.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

At this point, if anyone besides SKD can give me a reason why this thread should even remain in existence, PM me. After 24 hours with no replies this thread will be deleted.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> At this point, if anyone besides SKD can give me a reason why this thread should even remain in existence, PM me. After 24 hours with no replies this thread will be deleted.


Delete it.


----------

